# Harlequins V Hull KR Super League



## FOTO-GRAFFIC (Jul 27, 2006)

Some of the shots from the Quins v Hull game on Saturday and for those who like cheerleaders well just scroll down.




















Yes this is going to hurt and he knows it!

OK enough of the beasts here are the beauties.














And Finally






If you want to see the whole series of images from the game and the girls then click on http://fotograffic.fpic.co.uk
Comments welcomed though I don't promise to reply to the Otter specialist.


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 28, 2006)

Excellent Rugby shots Ray, I think you should take it up professionally  

But for some reason I seem to be dranw towards the bottom 3 photos :er:  I can't think why......

By the way was the last photo taken at the Rugby match or at The National Leap-Frog championships??


----------



## Hoppy (Jul 28, 2006)

Don't you find it annouying when they keep interupting the chearleaders show with all this ball play rubbish!?

Oh yeah love the shots!!!


----------



## FOTO-GRAFFIC (Jul 28, 2006)

Yes sorry guys I put them in wrong
This was the National Leap Frog Championship and the Boys came on at Half Time throwing the ball about to entertain the crowd.
Nest year I am going to go in for the championship - this year I failed the hight test - I din't clear the girls once out of 28 attemps.


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 28, 2006)

FOTO-GRAFFIC said:
			
		

> Next year I am going to go in for the championship - this year I failed the hight test - I didn't clear the girls once out of 28 attemps.


 
You lucky lucky man


----------



## Hoppy (Jul 28, 2006)

FOTO-GRAFFIC said:
			
		

> Nest year I am going to go in for the championship - this year I failed the hight test - I din't clear the girls once out of 28 attemps.


 
Only 28 attempts Ray? Oh well thats old age for ya!!!!!  :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## henryhurrry (Jul 28, 2006)

Great sports photos - rugby was it?  As for the cheerleaders.........are they gettign in the way of the game or is the game getting in their way?  Keep up the good shooting.


----------



## FOTO-GRAFFIC (Jul 28, 2006)

henryhurrry said:
			
		

> Great sports photos - rugby was it? As for the cheerleaders.........are they gettign in the way of the game or is the game getting in their way? Keep up the good shooting.


 
Henryhurry thank you for your comment - I cannot believe you don't know about Rugby, - It's the the most wonderful game invented by man to inflict damage on your fellow man outside Australian Rules Football.
It is a game played in the entire free world and we (the Brits) invented it and gave to the rest of the world as a present - like cricket, football and measles. Seriously I do a lot of sports photography and the cheerleaders are a little light relief - glad you enjoyed.


----------

